
Six4Three exec “panicked” in UK MP’s office, gave up Facebook internal files - andyjohnson0
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/11/six4three-exec-panicked-in-uk-mps-office-gave-up-facebook-internal-files/
======
andyjohnson0
What I found particularly interesting was that the Six4Three exec apparently
had the Facebook files in his laptop's local Dropbox folder.

It's also still not clear how the DMCS committee knew theat the Six4Three guy
was in the UK.

